# Partoid gland swelling



## llhg71 (Apr 6, 2011)

It has been about 6 months since I had the I-131 treatment for thyroid cancer. I am now dealing with my left partoid gland swelling. It will swell up and stay that way for a while and then it will drain suddenly. The drainage does not taste very good. I realize that it could be scarred from the treatment. Has anyone else had issues related to the scarring of the duct? If so, what did they do for you?
Laura


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

llhg71 said:


> It has been about 6 months since I had the I-131 treatment for thyroid cancer. I am now dealing with my left partoid gland swelling. It will swell up and stay that way for a while and then it will drain suddenly. The drainage does not taste very good. I realize that it could be scarred from the treatment. Has anyone else had issues related to the scarring of the duct? If so, what did they do for you?
> Laura


I would have that checked as you could have a salivary gland stone. It would not be a surprise after what you have been through.


----------

